# RARE INSECT POISON!



## pupman (Dec 7, 2005)

I think alot of poison collectors might like this rare insect poison bottle with a great embossed bedbug or louse.I have not tumbled it yet liking the patina. Above the picture it says INSECTICIDE.Below it says VICAT/BREVETTE/S.G.D.G.  Has anyone had this one before? Kev(PUP)


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 31, 2005)

French(?),considered very scarce....never see them do near what they should for as uncommon as they are. I dont own one,would if had the chance.I like aqua bottles though and some collectors seem to shy from them,great addition to your collection,congrats.


----------

